
FCC Republicans vow to gut net neutrality rules ASAP - camilefarm
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/fcc-republicans-vow-to-gut-net-neutrality-rules-as-soon-as-possible/
======
cmurf
Par for the course. Republicans don't believe in the state protecting
consumers except in the most dire cases like predatory pricing, natural
monopolies, intentional by-design lack of transparency of the product to the
consumer, and other anti-competitive behaviors. Oh wait... guess they just
don't care about anything but profit.

